# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Đập hộp GTX 970 DirectCu Mini

## hautran200594

Để build một hệ thống thùng máy chơi game cỡ mini-ITX thì bạn sẽ phải giải quyết những vấn đề sau:



Khó nhất là đảm bảo khả năng tản nhiệt cho các linh kiện trong không gian nhỏLinh kiện card đồ họa có vừa vặn khi lắp vào hệ thống mini-ITX?


Và để giải quyết những vấn đề trên thì GTX 970 DC Mini sẽ là giải pháp rất tuyệt vời. Đừng cho rằng nhỏ nhắn là yếu ớt vì chiếc card đồ họa này có trái tim là nhân đồ họa thuộc hàng top đầu hiện nay - GM204 hay Maxwell 2nd Gen và hơn nữa nó được tản nhiệt tốt hơn dù kích cỡ chỉ còn một nửa so với bản GTX 970 gốc!




​
Trái tim của GTX 970 DC Mini là nhân đồ họa Maxwell GM204 - GPU thứ 10 trong lịch sử NVIDIA - được giới chuyên môn đánh giá rất cao về hiệu năng cũng như điện năng tiêu thụ cực tốt so với các thế hệ GPU trước đó. GM204 được xử lý dưới tiến trình 28nm, có 1664 nhân xử lý CUDA, 104 TMU và 64 ROP cùng dung lượng bộ nhớ 4GB GDDR5 chạy mức xung nhịp 7GHz. GTX 970 DC Mini được ASUS ép xung sẵn xung nhịp nhân cụ thể là 1088MHz (so với bản gốc là 1050MHz) và xung tăng tốc 1228MHz (1178MHz).



​
Dù sử dụng tản nhiệt DirectCU Mini nhưng GTX 970 DC Mini vẫn mát hơn tới 20% so với bản gốc và hoạt động cũng êm lặng hơn. Hãy xem clip dưới đây để thấy rõ vì sao mà chiếc card này lại có thể làm được như vậy, và đó chính là do ASUS đã sử dụng quạt CoolTech cho sản phẩm này.


<pagespeed_iframe width="500" height="300" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/totFkHQftaI?wmode=opaque" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen=""></pagespeed_iframe>​
Phía sau của GTX 970 DC Mini được trang bị bộ backplate nhằm tránh tác động khách quan lẫn chủ quan gây ra từ phía người dùng.


​
Nhân đồ họa GM204 mới bên trong GTX 970 DC Mini mang theo rất nhiều những công nghệ mới từ NVIDIA như cơ chế khử răng cưa Multi-Frame sampled Anti-Aliasing (hay còn gọi là khử răng cưa nhiều khung mẫu gọi tắt là MFAA), Dynamic Super Resolution (độ phân giải siêu linh động - DSR), Voxel Global Illumination (cơ chế mô phỏng tương tác phối sáng thực tế dùng trong dựng hình - VXGI), GeForce Experience (tự động thiết lập thông số game phù hợp với card đồ họa), NVIDIA GameStream (cơ chế streaming game độc quyền của NVIDIA), NVIDIA G-Sync (cơ chế đồng bộ khung hình không gây giật và xé hình khi chơi game), NVIDIA GPU Boost 2.0 (cơ chế ép xung tự động), NVIDIA Adaptive V-Sync (cơ chế đồng bộ khung hình linh động), NVIDIA Surround (cơ chế phân chia màn hình vòm hỗ trợ 4 màn hình) và NVIDIA SLI (cơ chế chạy đa card đồ họa).


ASUS GTX 970 DC Mini sẽ chiếm mất 2 slot PCI trên bo mạch chủ và các cổng xuất hình của nó bao gồm 1 Display Port, 1 HDMI và 2 DVI. Để hoạt động, chiếc card này chỉ cần 1 đầu 8 pin cho phép tiêu thụ điện năng tối đa là 150W.




​
Tản nhiệt DC Mini tuy nhỏ nhưng hiệu năng của nó là cực kỳ tốt và dù cho card đã được ép xung sẵn nhưng bạn vẫn có thể ép xung thêm nữa với phần mềm GPU Tweak. Bên trong là các thành phần linh kiện chất lượng cao gồm hệ thống cấp nguồn điện tử DIGI+ VRM với hệ thống phase nguồn là 4+1 với 4 phase dành cho GPU và 1 phase dành cho chip nhớ, các tụ rắn là tụ đen Nhật Bản có độ bền lên đến 50000 giờ. Ngoài ra, GPU Maxwell GM204 nằm giữa và bao bọc xung quanh là 8 chip nhớ GDDR5 làm bởi Samsung có xung nhịp thực thi là 7GHz.



​
GTX 970 DC Mini chỉ dài có 17cm khiến nó trở thành giải pháp hàng đầu trong các hệ thống case gaming HTPC. Hãy so sánh với chiếc card đồ họa khác dành cho gaming là ROG Matrix GTX 980 có độ dài 29.72cm để thấy được là tuy mạnh hơn nhưng con này lại khó mà lắp vừa vào các hệ thống HTPC nhưng với GTX 970 DC Mini dù sức mạnh có thua nhưng hiệu năng của nó vẫn cực tốt cho các thùng máy chơi game, và con này có thể lắp vừa các hệ thống HTPC.



​
*Nguồn: rog.asus.com*​

----------


## linhti0209

*Trả lời: Đập hộp GTX 970 DirectCu Mini*

mini mà nhiều cổng kết nối ác nhể

----------


## goalkinh

*Trả lời: Đập hộp GTX 970 DirectCu Mini*

2 cổng DVI luôn nhưng sát thế sao cắm giắc

----------


## doremon29

*Trả lời: Đập hộp GTX 970 DirectCu Mini*

1 quạt chac là nóng lắm nhể...........

----------


## mapsieunhan93

*Trả lời: Đập hộp GTX 970 DirectCu Mini*




> mini mà nhiều cổng kết nối ác nhể


mini là bản rút gọn thôi chứ có phải rút gọn cổng kết nối đâu nên phải có đủ cổng chứ

----------


## lrocre

*Trả lời: Đập hộp GTX 970 DirectCu Mini*




> 2 cổng DVI luôn nhưng sát thế sao cắm giắc


xa mà giac DVI nhỉ chứ có to gì đâu với lại hiếm khi sài 2 cổng 1 lúc thôi

----------


## diennguyen59

*Trả lời: Đập hộp GTX 970 DirectCu Mini*

nhỏ bằng 1/2 bàn chính luôn kinh thật

----------


## haphuonghoang

*Trả lời: Đập hộp GTX 970 DirectCu Mini*

giá ra sao thớt đã bán chưa ?????

----------


## obsking

*Trả lời: Đập hộp GTX 970 DirectCu Mini*

sài 1 nguồn 8 pin có ổn không ta

----------

